# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: sdk سیمبین

## arkabir

سلام به دوستان
اقا من sdk های سیستم عاملsymbian می خوام مهم نیست چه نسخه ای 
اما از هز فیلتر شکنی استفاده می کنم نمی شه چون نوکیا ایران تحریم کرده
و تمامی لینک های که تو سایت هست خطا میده
از کجا دانلود کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ASedJavad

من خودم از 4shared دانلود کردم قدیما
همجنین میتونید از نرم افزارهای hide ip استفاده کنید

----------


## Morteza Manafpour

http://www.softgozar.com/WebPage/Dow...++-development

----------

